
Can an AI Write a Novel? - - raleighm
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/10/automated-on-the-road/571345/?single_page=true
======
shams93
I trained an ai to write like Lovecraft but my work was ignored because I'm
from LA lol. It's not the first aid novel but it may be the first backed by a
major publisher. Given how little people read with machines generating ai
novels there is even more material for people to not read lol.

